
Why We Still Need the Open Source VLC Media Player - iProject
http://www.readwriteweb.com/mobile/2012/07/why-we-still-need-the-open-source-vlc-media-player.php
======
orta
It's such a shame there's no iOS build anymore. I write a streaming media
player for the iPad ( <https://github.com/orta/puttio> ) and would love to be
able to support more codecs than just mp4 by either chucking a URL to VLC or
being able to directly work with it in my app.

Glad to see the update improves the mac user experience, a quick look at the
user stats show we're a tiny niche:
<http://www.videolan.org/vlc/stats/downloads.php>

